

Ask HN: Which websites do you visit at least once a day? - valevk


======
X-combinator
Hacker News, [http://Digitaltrends.com](http://Digitaltrends.com),
[http://theverge.com](http://theverge.com), Reddit, Twitter(Tweetdeck),

[http://producthunt.com](http://producthunt.com), Wired.com,
[http://www.businessinsider.com](http://www.businessinsider.com),

lifehacker.com, and of course YouTube. Oh I forgot
[http://Uncrate.com](http://Uncrate.com) and Myspace (Yeah that's Right good
old Myspace.)

------
valevk
[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin)

... other sub- and multireddits

[https://news.google.de](https://news.google.de)

------
0942v8653
[https://duckduckgo.com](https://duckduckgo.com)
[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com)
[https://mail.google.com](https://mail.google.com) *.stackexchange.com
[http://en.wikipedia.org](http://en.wikipedia.org)

------
splatsearch
[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com)

[https://www.syndk8.com/forum/](https://www.syndk8.com/forum/)

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/](http://www.theregister.co.uk/)

------
ddv
[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com)

[http://www.producthunt.com/](http://www.producthunt.com/)

[https://reddit.com/r/gifs](https://reddit.com/r/gifs)

------
Mikeblaman
[http://goo.gl/dGC9JL](http://goo.gl/dGC9JL)
[http://google.com/](http://google.com/)
[http://www.reddit.com/](http://www.reddit.com/)

------
FlopV
Slashdot

Hacker News

T-nation

elitefts (workout/diet Q&A)

gmail

youtube

facebook

my own blog where I record my workout training (bodybuilding split if anyone
is interested in that) -- jimfitness.wordpress.com

------
jordsmi
HackerNews

Reddit: Programming Multireddit, bitcoin, hiphopheads. I try to stay away from
regular news and joke subreddits.

Github

stackoverflow

youtube

pandora

spotify

------
dropit_sphere
wordpress.com reddit.com/r/darkenlightenment news.ycombinator.com

------
haidrali
twitter, HN and goal.com

------
sotoseattle
gmail twitter github HackerNews GoogleGroups elpais.es

------
blcArmadillo
news.ycombinator.com dribbble.com

------
BorisMelnik
news.ycombinator.com

inbound.com

reddit.com

sidebar.io

usepanda.com

------
companyhen
gmail.com

facebook.com

reddit.com

news.ycombinator.com

popurls.com

------
Jayd2014
slashdot.com

lemonde.fr

faz.de

spiegel.de

nyt.com

reddit.com

guardian.co.uk

aljazeera.com

bbc.co.uk

~~~
Someone1234
I am legitimately interested in how many people still visit Slashdot. I cannot
say I've been there in almost a year.

~~~
Jayd2014
I stopped visiting for a while after they changed the the design. I think a
lot of people left after that. But then I just like going to see the
insightful comments.

------
rajat2109
news.ycombinator.com stackoverflow.com google.com

------
Dirty-flow
google.com :)

stackoverflow.com

facebook.com

